# La scène des émotions équestres



## livvie

Hello,

I'm looking for a little inspiration with 'La scène des émotions équestres'.

It is taken from a brochure for a national stud farm (Haras) that regularly presents equestrian shows and presentations. I am not going to translate the name of the Haras I am leaving it as 'Haras National de" and then comes my problem line: 'La scène des émotions équestres'.

I have been playing about with:
The theater/stage of equestrian emotion/sensation/passion​The theater of equine emotion...​Equine emotion/passion on stage
Equestrian emotions on stage​
Any ideas would be helpful.
Thank you.
​​


----------



## jetset

'The scene of galloping emotions'?


----------



## Itisi

'equine emotions', etc sounds as if it's about the horses' emotions.

Personally, I would forget about 'emotions' and say something like The place for exciting horse events'.


----------



## livvie

jetset said:


> 'The scene of galloping emotions'?


I like your idea of using the gait.



Itisi said:


> Personally, I would forget about 'emotions' and say something like The place for exciting horse events'.


Yes, it may end up along those lines.


----------



## trellis

Itisi said:


> Personally, I would forget about 'emotions'


Yes the French love their 'émotions' ! It's almost a national obsession. 
'The theater of equestrian sensations' might be more appropriate in English.


----------



## jetset

or: Haras National de xxx, the Fantastic Ride.


----------



## livvie

So changing direction a wee bit, what are your opinions of :

The stage for equestrian creation
The stage for equestrian theater​


----------



## livvie

trellis said:


> Yes the French love their 'émotions' ! It's almost a national obsession.
> 'The theater of equestrian sensations' might be more appropriate in English.


I only saw this after my last post. 

Yes, very good suggestion, I like it!


----------



## trellis

livvie said:


> Yes, very good suggestion, I like it!


You should do - I took it from your first post!


----------



## jetset

_Saddle up your sensations_ !


----------



## trellis

jetset said:


> _Saddle up your sensations_ !


I love this!


----------



## livvie

trellis said:


> You should do - I took it from your first post!


Haha! This is what happens when I think about something too much. Going round in circles!

And as I am still thinking:

The theatre of equestrian spectacles​The theatre of equestrianism​The home of equestrian drama​The home of equestrian theatre​


jetset said:


> _Saddle up your sensations_ !


I like all your suggestions I am just concerned that they do not fit the style of the text - please don't be mad.


----------



## Itisi

I find these suggestions way over the top, personally...


----------



## trellis

livvie said:


> I like all your suggestions I am just concerned that they do not fit the style of the text - please don't be mad.


Holy galloping riders of the apocalypse! what is the style of the text?


----------



## jetset

The leaflet says 'univers  fascinant' too. 
What about  a sober 'The Equine Theater'.


----------



## livvie

jetset said:


> The leaflet says 'univers  fascinant' too.
> What about  a sober 'The Equine Theater'.


Yes maybe sober is best, sometimes I can be a bit unnecessarily 'flowery' 
Although I do like to reflect the 'emotion' behind the words...



trellis said:


> Holy galloping riders of the apocalypse! what is the style of the text?


 Not as intense as the Book of Revelations!


----------



## trellis

Best not to take this too seriously! Part of the charm of brochures translated from another language is that they seem to have been translated into Chinese first, and then back again, 
'The home of equestrian thrills!'


----------



## jetset

'The Equine House: ride the show'.


----------



## Itisi

jetset said:


> The Equine House


That would mean the house like a horse !


----------



## jetset

Itisi said:


> That would mean the house like a horse !


Je voulais dire "La Maison du Cheval", est-ce que "The Horse House" convient mieux ?


----------



## Itisi

jetset said:


> The Horse House


La maison des chevaux, là où habitent les chevaux, ça ne va pas non plus !


----------



## jetset

Bon alors je séche... The Barn & Nobles theatre ?


----------



## Itisi

Mais là, c'est un vrai théâtre  :


----------



## trellis

trellis said:


> 'The home of equestrian thrills!'


or with a bit of alliteration:
'The theater of equestrian thrills!'


----------



## livvie

I see you have been busy in my absence! 

Thank you for all you ideas and I have enjoyed reading through your comments, I must admit I still don't think we have found a translation that fully embodies the text, although it's difficult to find a 'snappy' line to cover 'The place that acts as a stage for sensational shows all about horses'!

I thank you again.


----------



## tartopom

_display of passion for horses_   ?


----------



## jetset

'The big scene of sensational horse shows'.


----------



## livvie

I imagine you haven't been able to sleep wondering how I am going to solve my problem  

At the moment I am going to sacrifice 'émotions' and go with 'The stage for equestrian theatre'.

This may (probably) change during the course of the day!


----------



## Topsie

Chevaux must go on...
(nothing like a bit of horse play!)


----------



## livvie

Topsie said:


> Chevaux must go on...
> (nothing like a bit of horse play!)



Haha! Excellent!


----------

